# Dyeing- Avacados



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is the dye bath about45 mins. In the tall ball jar 6 cups water. 1/3 cup Amonia. About 9 pits chopped most were small ones. The smaller jar 6 cups water 1/3cup Amonia. 6 pits chopped med sized pits. Now I have to wait a couple of weeks before I use them. They suggest putting in the microwave every few days to kill bacteria also cut the pits up after I took them from the freezer it was easy to do. They said to do it before you put in the freezer it would be easier I had no problem with cutting them.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice color. You will have to show your yarn when it is done.♥


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will. I'm going to dye roving.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking good, I look forward to seeing the end results.
What are you using as your guide to making this dye?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Interesting, indeed, I'll be waiting see the results.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Won't it stink when you use it??? Ammonia?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing your result too. I still need to visit the local Mexican restaurant to have them save skins and pits


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Even darker today. Think I will only have to wait a week. Every time I walk by I give it a shake.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is one website I used there were 2.
http://www.allnaturaldyeing.com

http://www.woollenflower.com


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great color! Very interested to see your dyed roving. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting that you use ammonia. I just used alum, it worked well both for solar dyeing and for stove top simmering.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> Interesting that you use ammonia. I just used alum, it worked well both for solar dyeing and for stove top simmering.


I followed what they said on the site. It seems there are a few different sites that use the same recipe. I'm thinking it kills any bacteria. I will heat it up on Wednesday. Hope the color gets a bit darker.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great color! Very interested to see your dyed roving. Thanks for the links.


Marie I will use the roving you gave me years ago and yes I still have a half bag full. Lol


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I can't wait to see how dark yours comes out. Here is my yarn I dyed a couple weeks ago. I used 6 avacado pits whole in my crock-pot. I had them simmer for 2 hours, removed them from the water and put my yarn in the hot pot. The yarn absorbed the color in about 20 minutes. Once removed the water was clear. Fun process, interesting warm pink color.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> I can't wait to see how dark yours comes out. Here is my yarn I dyed a couple weeks ago. I used 6 avacado pits whole in my crock-pot. I had them simmer for 2 hours, removed them from the water and put my yarn in the hot pot. The yarn absorbed the color in about 20 minutes. Once removed the water was clear. Fun process, interesting warm pink color.


Nice


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This is one website I used there were 2.
> http://www.allnaturaldyeing.com
> 
> http://www.woollenflower.com


Thank you

I've had a look at both these and will take a closer look later, but I have subscribed to the second one's newsletter and started to follow her on Instagram


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Even darker today. Think I will only have to wait a week. Every time I walk by I give it a shake.


Looking good


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The color is just gorgeous! Eager to see your yarn or fiber when it's been dyed.

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

look forward to seeing the finished colour. I had a panful of a lovely purple liquid from some purple Asters, used copper sulphate as a mordant ( as suggested for purple dyes using plants) - the wool came out a beautiful leaf green!!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like something I am going to have to try.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> look forward to seeing the finished colour. I had a panful of a lovely purple liquid from some purple Asters, used copper sulphate as a mordant ( as suggested for purple dyes using plants) - the wool came out a beautiful leaf green!!!!


lol. I'm sorry. They say it is not a true science.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> lol. I'm sorry. They say it is not a true science.


How's it it looking by now? Getting darker?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, show us another photo!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Todays picture will be using this weekend. Nice and dark. Will take pictures as I go. I think I am going to use the all day cooker.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking great and really has darkened.


----------

